# Pay as you go



## RobertW (Aug 26, 2021)

Is there such a thing in Italy. I'm looking for the cheapest mobile possible to use for forms and taxes etc. I don't want a tourist preloaded and that's all I can find on the web.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

All the carriers have prepaid aka pay as you go. 

You'll need to buy a SIM . In theory you could even stop there but it's best to pick a monthly plan. If you don't you'll pay base rate for everything and even with minimal usage that can really add up.

Are you looking at the English websites? Those are all aimed at tourists.


----------



## RobertW (Aug 26, 2021)

NickZ said:


> All the carriers have prepaid aka pay as you go.
> 
> You'll need to buy a SIM . In theory you could even stop there but it's best to pick a monthly plan. If you don't you'll pay base rate for everything and even with minimal usage that can really add up.
> 
> Are you looking at the English websites? Those are all aimed at tourists.


I have been looking online and in the local shops. It gets more confusing because I have a TIM modem, so I may need to go with them to recharge online. I wasn't sure if prepaid was the same as PAYG. I'll look into cheap contracts, thanks a lot for responding. I'm applying for residency and only have 4 of my 8 days left to apply!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

The modem should be unlocked and would take any SIM.

Not all the plans are real contracts in the sense they tie you down. Some tie you to a period but others can be changed almost at whim. They may charge you a change fee.


----------



## RobertW (Aug 26, 2021)

NickZ said:


> The modem should be unlocked and would take any SIM.
> 
> Not all the plans are real contracts in the sense they tie you down. Some tie you to a period but others can be changed almost at whim. They may charge you a change fee.


I'm happy with the modem, it is a rechargeable "PAYG" deal. However, to get it, I needed a TIM line. To be helpful, my friend put their number down but that has just complicated things now. I'd be ok at taking a TIM phone but my Italian is really poor an it's now at the stage where it's difficult to know where to go next. Back to the shop today then I may resort to #TIMFisso on twitter 🤦‍♂️!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Unless they're running an offer the phone company phones are more expensive than the electronic shops or even Amazon.it. Just look at the flyers for your local electronics shop


----------



## RobertW (Aug 26, 2021)

I might go with that initially although to keep the modem deal I might need TIM. Perhaps go with prepaid from an electronics shop to start. My phone is dual SIM anyway. I need to put an Italian number on my residency application.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

TIM will sell you a SIM to use in whatever phone you have. For years I used a Vodafone SIM in a phone brand TIM. Now I'm using a factory stock phone.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Sorry, but I had to laugh at this post as it brought back such memories of visiting both TIM and Wind shops and wagging my finger at some member of staff saying “non abbonamenti” with a very serious face. It worked, but I had looked over their offers which are nearly always on those tear-off pads on the counter. I’m assuming things have moved on these days and more and more are pre-paid? When we left we had a top-up (ricarica?) Tim SIM whereby it had a kind of rolling monthly deal of €10/month for 10gb of data and some much call time and SMS, which we really used neither at all. The SIM went in the unlocked Three(Tre) dongle (modem) for internet access, which was all we were after. Over time it did come in handy for the odd SMS than the likes of the bank etc in Italy were insisting on sending as 2FA. We kept this monthly amount going whether in Italy or not as for €10/month it was not worth letting it lapse. Now I would be looking at a virtual local Italian number or the likes of Iliad here.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

The only people who tend to go prepaid are those getting phone deals. The rest of us aren't. You don't even need to top up anymore. Vodafone just adds it to my home phone bill and that gets billed every two months.


----------



## RobertW (Aug 26, 2021)

Went for a TIM €9 pm deal with 70g and lots of minutes and texts so thanks for your help everyone. My phone was locked, as it turned out, but it was just a case of searching for "unlock vodafone handset" and clicking a confirmation email. I now have UK and Italy in one handset. Thanks again, everyone.


----------

